
Google Cloud’s COO departs after 7 months - mikece
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/03/google-clouds-coo-departs-after-7-months/
======
Bucephalus355
If she goes back to Intel, that would be interesting.

A couple of years ago as I remember, Microsoft hired as their Global Linux
Officer or something some guy who had worked on Linux for 20 years at Oracle.
They made a big show of how they had to lure him to Seattle, convince his
family, etc.

6 months later, he’s back at Oracle...

EDIT: this guy - [http://www.businessinsider.com/wim-coekaerts-microsoft-
open-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/wim-coekaerts-microsoft-open-source-
executive-interview-2016-8)

~~~
ehsankia
Why would anyone intentionally go back to Oracle? I guess executive bonus
packages must be really big.

~~~
WhiteSource1
Wants to go Yachting at Oracle's HQ!

------
p3llin0r3
Good, their support is pathetic and they ship barely working projects.

